# Looking for the best backstrap recipe you have



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I wanna try new versions any of ya'll have a good one?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Its a backstrap! - all you need is heat. lol 

I just use a little dales and some McCormicks steak seasoning + bacon but will watch this with interest for some new ideas.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Rub it with olive oil, salt and pepper, and grill it rare. Nothing fancy, just good!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

cut into 1/2 steaks....lightly flour then brown in skillet...remove meat into casserole dish.....2 packs of lipton onion mushroom soup into skillet..make a gravy....cut an onion into strips...lay over deer meat in casserole dish...pour gravy over meat an onions....cover with tinfoil..bake at 350 for about an hour till meat is super tender....serve over rice or mashed potatoes...


Bacon wrapped stuffed with jalepenos and cream cheese the grilled is a close second


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

sounds good guys kkep them commin!


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

Lay out strips of thick sliced bacon overlapping the edges to form a "sheet" of bacon the length of your peice of strap. Place your strap on one end and dust with course pepper and light salt. Roll it up and place in a hot cast iron skillet seam side down. Cook rolling until all sides are crispy and internal temp is about 140 degrees. 

Remove from the pan, let rest 3-5 minutes, slice into medallions and serve with a dark beer or red wine. 

This is great, is easy as $hit to make and you look like the man in the kitchen. 

It gets a little smokey while cooking so if you have an outside burner I would use it.

Hope you like it. 

Dave


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Cut 1 inch think, wrap bacan around the outside. Salt and pepper and either grill or fry med rare.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Chunk it up into 1" squares are so. Per peace Put cream cheese in it, place a sweet pepper "banana pepper" slice in it and wrap with a slice of brown sugar Bacon and place a tooth pick through it to hold the Bacon in place. Put it on the grill at around 350* and cook until Bacon looks fully cooked. WARNING !!! These things will make you hurt yourself.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Same as Murphys Law, I do marinade with allegro, and I do use a jalapeno.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

I am getting hungry!!! my favorite is still chunked and deepfried


----------



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

I also like mine cut into chuncks and wrapped in bacon as several people have shared, but I also know of another excellent one. Take it to Cajun Specialty Meats and have it stuffed with their crab and shrimp stuffing. Then bring it home, wrap in tin foil and throw on the grill and rotate often cooking to a medium rare! EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## bigfella (Oct 31, 2011)

I like to age it for 4-7 days on a plate in the fridge then take a fillet knife and trim off all the silver and exposed sides. Then marinate and grill it like a steak.


----------

